# ND fishing in MN (I got the number Fetch)



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

From the MN DNR:

For 2001, there were 25,427 licenses sold to those who live in ND.

Minnesota DNR
500 Lafayette Rd
St Paul, MN 55155

This number does not include anyone under 16 years of age.

I will look to see how many ND residents buy ND fishing licenses. My guess is a high percentage of ND fisherman spend some time in MN each year.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Who Cares ???

What does that have to do with our concerns ???

Do you think you can rally support to retaliate against what we hope to accomplish ??? GO FOR IT :grin:

I just see 25,000 fishermen that will learn to appreciate what we have here.

It's not a very good anology & will not fly - we have heard that one for sometime. If they are becoming a problem or have potential to change your fishing. By all means start a web site & good luck !!!

You know I love debate & can go on forever & never get mad or swear. I have been very restrained/ polite about alot of these things & will try to remain so. But I got to tell ya not to push your luck - cause alot of us are getting tired of repeating the same ol - sameol stuff to deaf ears. In fact I don't know why we don't let it all hang out & tell it like it should be told - this political compromise stuff is getting old for me. We are talking maybe 10,000 to one telling our politicians what to do & how to do it. If they don't get it - I will be 1st to get tougher & have as many things exposed & refered or petitioned to make real changes.

If you have other subliminal thoughts, or agendas - lay em on the line now & lets discuss them ??? Thats what were here for.

But sarcastic eace: (???)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No matter how many people fish somewhere, the boat launch is always open. The same doesn't go for hunting.

I see it as comparing apples to oranges. And to be honest, the fishing is better in ND than MN in my opinion. But that depends on where you go off course.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Go goose hunting Fetch. You need to be outside this weekend.

Just wanted to show that there are 25,000+ ND fisherman spending time in MN. ND sells a little over 80,000 resident licenses.

Apples to Oranges - I guess.

Revenge. Not my style. No intentions of keeping ND people out of MN. Fishing, ball games, what ever. If I am fishing in MN it usually with someone from ND. If I go to a Twins game - it is usually when someone from ND is in town.

I would give just about anything for the number of NR waterfowl hunters to drop to the levels of the mid-1990s on there own.
Back to the good old days.

Unlike you, I have the high potential of getting shutout of ND some fall. Not moving back anytime soon - so I guess I jump into the lottery and hope to get lucky. Really doubt I will go through an outfitter, not my style either.

While I do not live in the fine state of ND, my life centers around ND people.

If I do not hunt ducks in ND each fall so be it. You still may have to see my ugly face (guess which one) because I am in ND 6 to 10 time a year.

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-04-05 21:15 ]


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm glad you did'nt mention the Vikings :grin: I go to one, or two games a year & wish they would ban us :roll:


----------



## drifter98 (Apr 5, 2002)

Whatever North Dakota does it will only go further in showing how we as hunters are seperating ourselves even further rather than uniting. North Dakota does not own the ducks or the Federal WPA's that many people hunt on. Nonresident, what's that? I believe in one nation under god, I'm so sick of hearing people raising prices or crying about Nonresident's ruining their hunting. I have been traveling to hunt in different states for over 20 years and have never used a guide or service and feel things have blown way out of proportion now. Hunting is what "WE" make of it, be nice to other hunters or soon nobody will be hunting anymore!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats just it - we don't want to be like most other states. There is a limit to what ND can accomodate, without becoming just another state. There must be limits & there must be reasons, why being a resident of ND is special. We don't want to wait until it is ruined, to try & stop it. It should not be for sale / Guide or no guide.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

With license limits around 30,000 (I think that is close to the #'s they are talking about now) I believe us serious hunters have nothing to worry about. If we make our plans early I don't see why we should not be able to get a license. Especialy with the changing conditions. I think a lot of people have been "Jumping on the Bandwagon" with the high limits and all the BS about the huge number of ducks in ND that the media has been feeding them for the last 5 years or so. I think the honeymoon is winding down and the fair weather duck hunters are going to find something else to do in October.

I agree with the local boys 100% - something needs to be done before it is to late! This topic has been around for quite a while now and I think the people who make the rules have heard some real reasonable solutions and hopefully will come up with something we can all live with.

And as far as I'm concerned you ND boys can fish with me anytime :grin: :grin: :grin:

Dr. Bob


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Well you are correct Mr. Fetch I have pushed the limits in a site directed towards ND residents. I have enjoyed debating with you and the relatively small number of people that actually view these posts - even Mr Resner. :rock:

I hope all the residents on this site understand many NRs are simply there to be with friends or family. I plan on hunting ND until I can not get in. I guess we will switch to summer golf get-togethers.

Where I hunt in ND, the number of mallards I shoot is not limited by availability but by personal discretion and my desire to spend as much time hunting pheasants and geese during my brief stay or stay(s) in ND. A few mallard limits over the decoys each fall and one or two good sneaks is all one really needs. Who wants to clean all though ducks any way. Having a flock of mallards land in the decoys and fly away is like Catch and Release.

For what it is worth, I stand by my last compromise to reduce NR competition.:smile:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... &forum=3&4

And now I say good-bye to the Hot Topics page for a good long while. I have to stop this addiction cold turkey :computer:

I will continue to enjoy the duck, geese, pheasant, pages -- I know how to pursue birds in ND -- I will now spend my time teaching, listening, learning, and discussing topics regarding hunting birds.

I have had a lot of fun here. One last post to all the resident ND hunters -- a tip worth repeating :

while driving/scouting look at the horizon - not the ponds and ditches on the side of the road. Hunt more than 5 miles from the nearest ND town. Ask permission to hunt that posted land - they do say yes more often than not and they do not expect any money - just a friendly hello and a THANK YOU.k:

Hey I learned to use SMILES today.k:

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-04-06 11:10 ]

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-04-06 12:44 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

See Yah

Just a friendly tip. There are a lot of pheasants, ducks and geese in MN too. However its been my experience that most times its almost impossible to get landowners to let you hunt. Remember when you ask the next ND landowner that welcomes you with open arms, what ND is all about.

[ This Message was edited by: Field Hunter on 2002-04-06 11:33 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Drifter98,
I agree with you, ND doesn't own the ducks or geese but then neither does MN or SD. I think I'm safe in saying that most ND hunters welcome NRs that are doing their own thing and not using guides and outfitters. It always amazes me that a NR would pay when everything is virtually free for the taking.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for being the voice of reason Dr. Bob. We are going to have to get together and go fishing. I put line on the reels Sat nite and am going to start rigging up crappie rigs soon. It's nice to know that when you go to put your boat in the water there won't be a sign saying No Fishing


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

You Betcha -

I pulled the blind and the decoys out of the boat yesterday and she's ready to fly :grin: :grin: :grin:

I am hitting the Rainey River on Wednesday and hope to CPR some HOGS :grin: :grin: :grin:.

You're welcome to tag along with Chris and I to the BWCA next year :smile:.

Dr. Bob


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice to hear from you again DR. Bob.So you Swampies are going to the BWCA.Are you sure you will be welcome?The last time I was there with relatives from Minn.we were walking around downtown Ely and people were yelling at us,"swampies go home."I guess outsiders are looked down upon everywhere,even in our home state.


----------

